# 20mg Nolva EOD worthwhile?



## musclepump (Mar 3, 2005)

During a cycle of 500mg Test E/wk would it be worth taking a 20mg cap of Nolva EOD just to be on the safe side of things? Or would that not even keep gyno at bay?


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 3, 2005)

maybe on test/dbol it would be worth it as it would help with water retention, on test alone unless your holding a lot of water then i don't really think there is much point, seems like a waste of money to me, if gyno shows up just bang it in there, maybe 10mg ed if you want to be extra safe JMO


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 3, 2005)

my bad, 20mg eod would be equivilent to 10mg ed, so yes if you wanted to be extra safe you could go ahead and run that, as long as your okay with the cost

FYI i'll be running nolva over my dbol cycle @ 10-20mg ed when it comes around


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2005)

I would not. At 500mg/Test, you should not get gyno and there is a chance the nolva may hinder gains.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 3, 2005)

I especially wouldn't take it while on dbol, because the point of dbol is water retention and the nolva will make you lose a lot of water so it would be a waste of some mighty fine dbol.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 3, 2005)

You know, it's funny, I can get my hands on all sorts of gear locally, but Test E and Dbol aren't part of it... lol...


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 3, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I especially wouldn't take it while on dbol, because the point of dbol is water retention and the nolva will make you lose a lot of water so it would be a waste of some mighty fine dbol.



hmm i see your point, but i get water retention on everything! from carbs to creatine to prohormones... i dread to think how bloated dbol is gonna make me look! i may as well forget the chipndales... be better off as one of the chipmunks!


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 3, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> hmm i see your point, but i get water retention on everything! from carbs to creatine to prohormones... i dread to think how bloated dbol is gonna make me look! i may as well forget the chipndales... be better off as one of the chipmunks!


 im bloated as shit right now, but thats something that you have to learn to deal with if you want to gain the maximum amount possible on cycle. I have put on 17lbs in just under 3 weeks, and I know it's all water but I love it. The bloated look concerns will go away when you see what else is happening to you. I wake up every day looking bigger and more full, and a lot of my pants don't fit right now but thats fine with me.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> im bloated as shit right now, but thats something that you have to learn to deal with if you want to gain the maximum amount possible on cycle. I have put on 17lbs in just under 3 weeks, and I know it's all water but I love it. The bloated look concerns will go away when you see what else is happening to you. I wake up every day looking bigger and more full, and a lot of my pants don't fit right now but thats fine with me.


Exactly


----------



## Mudge (Mar 3, 2005)

I dont need anything at 500 a week, some people run 3 grams plus and dont need anything. Generic rules dont fit everyone.


----------



## Mags (Mar 4, 2005)

Won't people be able to tell instantly though if your ballooning all over the place, if your banging anabolics. I don't think I'll run any sort of cycle whilst i'm still living back at home, as my folks would probably figure it out and I don't think they'd believe my 'increased carbs and creatine' line. I know it's not really the argument, if your gonna bang gear, then just do it and forget about everything else, but didn't know if bloating can be avoided.


----------



## Stu (Mar 4, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> Won't people be able to tell instantly though if your ballooning all over the place, if your banging anabolics. I don't think I'll run any sort of cycle whilst i'm still living back at home, as my folks would probably figure it out and I don't think they'd believe my 'increased carbs and creatine' line. I know it's not really the argument, if your gonna bang gear, then just do it and forget about everything else, but didn't know if bloating can be avoided.


 hoe old are you?


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 4, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> Won't people be able to tell instantly though if your ballooning all over the place, if your banging anabolics. I don't think I'll run any sort of cycle whilst i'm still living back at home, as my folks would probably figure it out and I don't think they'd believe my 'increased carbs and creatine' line. I know it's not really the argument, if your gonna bang gear, then just do it and forget about everything else, but didn't know if bloating can be avoided.


 if you put on a pound a day, do you think people will notice? IMO if your running a bulking cycle correctly, you can't hide it from the people your living with. You need a lot more food, and you have medical supplies lying around everywhere, and you put on a lot of weight in a short amount of time. I have 3 roommates and told all of them about what I was doing just so they didn't stumble on a syrenge and think I was a heroin addict or something.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 4, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> During a cycle of 500mg Test E/wk would it be worth taking a 20mg cap of Nolva EOD just to be on the safe side of things? Or would that not even keep gyno at bay?


It certainly helped me ward off gyno at about 560 mg test/week. I used 20 mg ed after a few gyno scares. I don't think it would hinder your gains, either.


----------



## Mags (Mar 5, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> hoe old are you?


I'm 12.


----------



## Mags (Mar 5, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> hoe old are you?


only playing. I'm coming up for 23 in april (that sounded like I was 12). I was at uni/college like alot of you guys and there's where I started lifting, but recently I had to move back home (which sucks) sabotaging my cycle plans. I 'll wait a year or two before doing AS's a s I think I can squeeze on at least another 28lbs naturally first, and also for when I'm in my own place again. Didn't wanna freak out the folks by ballooning up and having needles hidden in my cupboard etc haha.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 5, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> only playing. I'm coming up for 23 in april (that sounded like I was 12). I was at uni/college like alot of you guys and there's where I started lifting, but recently I had to move back home (which sucks) sabotaging my cycle plans. I 'll wait a year or two before doing AS's a s I think I can squeeze on at least another 28lbs naturally first, and also for when I'm in my own place again. Didn't wanna freak out the folks by ballooning up and having needles hidden in my cupboard etc haha.



yeah get a good natural physique first, wait till your weight plateau's then hit, i don't know anyone else at my gym that has a better natural physique than me (or juiced physique for that matter, i give up a lot of size to the juiced guys though), a lot of guys assume i juice already but i think my success has been to do with 2 things... training hard and sound nutrition, get those on lock and you'll be suprised how far you can take it w/out juice


----------

